# Forenbersicht > Boards, Segel & Zubehr >  >  Tekknosports Masten und North Segel???

## Supto

Hallo Leute
hat vielleicht jemand Erfahrungen mit den Skinnys von Tekknosport???
Wollte sie auf meinen North Segel fahren ( ICE 4,2-4,7-5,5 und Duke 6,4 ) oder sollte man doch lieber die Masten von North verwenden???
Vielen Dank

----------


## Jan G-901

Hallo Supto,
es ist alles eine Frage des Geldes. natrlich ist es am Sinnvollsten, wenn du North-Segel mit North-masten fhrst. Warum? Sie sind auf diese Masten geschnitten.
Masten unterschiedlicher Hersteller haben unterschiedliche Biegekurven und Hrten. Ja ja , jetzt kommt, "das wissen wir doch alle". So meinte ich das nicht. Unabhngige Messungen haben ergeben, dass masten, die nach Angaben gleich sein sollten, Abweichungen haben. bei manchen sind sie sogar gravierend. So hatte ein Mast eines preiswerten Herstellers, der eine Hrte von 21 haben sollte nur eine tatschliche Hrte von 18. Es ergab sich, dass fast alle Hersteller Abweichungen haben. 
Also wenns mit dem Geld passt immer den Mast nehmen der fr das Segel sein soll. North zu North, Pryde zu Pryde, Gun zu Gun............

LG, euer Jan von backwinddivision.de  .

----------


## Supto

Hi Jan,
danke fr deine schnelle Antwort! Ich werde wohl zu den Masten von Tekknosports greifen...ist mehr so meine Preisklasse! Ich hoffe sie funktionieren auch gut mit meinen North Segeln!
Gru Supto

----------


## Funky-Dragon

Meine Freundin und ich haben seit dieser Saison auf Skinnys umgestellt und uns die Masten von Tekknosport gekauft. Funktionieren pima mit HotSails, Simmer und Gaastra-Segeln. Haben auch vergangene Woche in DK einige Waschgnge berlebt.
Lasss Dir von Jan nicht bangmaachen, der kriegt die von North ja quasi zu den Segeln dazu. Masten von Fremdfirmen sind i.d.R. genausogut, denn sie werden in den selben Werken hergestellt. Kein! Segelmacher hat eine egene Mastproduktion, sondern kauft sich KnowHow und Produktion bei Herstellern in Fernost oder sonstwo.

----------


## Dumbledore

Mahlzeit !
Ich bin das North Duke 5,4 und Ice 4,7 mit Tekkno RDM gefahren. War allererste Sahne ! Danach habe ich den Fehler begangen und einen North Platinum gekauft ! Das Segel fr genauso, aber ich htte eben viel Geld sparen knnen.

Unser guter JAN mit der tollen G-Nummer ist ja bekannt hier, da er immer so schreibt, wie seine "Sponsoren" es gern htten. Aber dafr schaut er ja auch megamssig smart aus seinem coolen Bild und verweist auf seine obermegacoole BCKWINDDIVISCHEN. Ohhhhhhhh, ich wre doch auch so gerne so ein cooler Held *g*

----------


## tigger1983

Also ich glaube schon das Jan im Prinzip recht hat. Das Segel ist halt auf den einen bestimmten Mast optimiert worden. Und ist ja klar das North seine Segel nicht auf NP o. . abstimmt. Die wollen natrlich ihren eigenen Stuff loswerden. 
Das heit natrlich nicht das andere Masten nicht auch in den Segeln gut funktionieren knnen. Nur die "Perfektion" hat man halt nur mit dem vom Hersteller vorgegeben Mast.
Nur braucht Ottonormalsurfer das? 

Achja versucht objektiv zu bleiben sonst haben wir einen Thread wie "Freut euch auf North 2008"!

----------


## Red-Bull

ja ich seh das genau so wie tigger wolln ja nich wieder hier son krach ! 

ich fahre meine gaastra segel auch nur mit gaastra masten ! 

an deiner stelle wrd ich das segel einfach mal mit dem mast versuchen aufzuriggen und ma zu sehn wie sich das so verhlt beim aufbauen. 

mfg mike

----------


## Boddenflitzer

hallo,

zum Thema Mastkompatibilitt mche ich noch unbedingt hinzufgen, dass die Biegekurve viel viel wichtiger ist als das blde IMCS. Wie Jan schon richtig gesagt hat, ist nicht immer das drin was drauf steht, der Kunde soll sich einen Mast kaufen und denken IMCS 21 das passt zu dem empfohlenen Wert auf dem Segel. De facto kann der Mast auch 19,8IMCS oder 23,4IMCS haben. Der Test wurde schon mal in der Surf gemacht und die haben festgestellt, das gerade die 100%er einen hheren IMCS Wert hatten als angegeben. Das vermittelt das Gefhl, dass das Segel sportlicher hrter also auch leistungsstrker ist. Aber ob das feeling komfortabel  oder hart und sportlich ausfllt was der tatschliche! Hrtegrad beeinflusst, ist fr die Kompatibilitt sogut wie unerheblich. 
Wie gesagt, die Biegekurve ist entscheidend, also das wie stark sich der Mast im Top biegt und wie stark er sich im unteren Bereich biegt. 
Da jeder Mast unterschiedliche Biegekurven hat, und Segel speziell an eine Biegekurve angeschnitten werden, ist es immer empfehlenswert man nimmt den Orginalmast, oder die sonst noch empfohlen werden, viele hneln sich ja sehr stark in der Biegekurve. 
Dann gibt es Segel die sind toleranter, was die Abweichungen von der ideal Biegekurve betrifft. Andere sind da sehr untolerant..

Jetzt fragt ihr euch bestimmt, warum fahre ich schon seit vielen Jahren Masten von Powerex, Gun, Tekkno Limitz, Tekknosport, Fiberspar etc. auf Fremdsegeln und es funktioniert immer tadellos? Wie gesagt hneln sich viele Biegekurven von verschiedenen Herstellern, dazu kommt noch das die meisten modernen Segel einen Flextop Mast brauchen, also einen Mast der eine Starke Biegung im Top hat. 
Die genannten Masten sind alles solche. 
Es gibt aber auch Saisons, Segeltypen und gar ganze Hersteller die Segel und ihre Masten mehr nach dem "Constant Curve" Prinzip machen. CC bedeutet das sich im Vergleich zum 
Flextop-Mast, dass sich der untere Teil mehr biegt und der obere Teil des Masts weniger. 
Ihr knnt euch sicher vorstellen was eine falsche Materialwahl hier anrichten kann. 
Soweit mir das bekannt ist, machen Maui Sails und die neuen Gaastras Segel und Masten mehr nach dem CC-Prinzip. 
Bei allen anderen Segeln und Herstellern muss man einfach mal schaun wie tolerant die Segel gegen geringe Abweichungen von der Idealbiegekurve sind, bzw. wie sehr sich die Biegekurve des Fremdmasten der Biegekurve des Empfohlen hnelt.
Das herauszufinden ist aber nicht sehr einfach, da viele Marken diese Werte (bewusst nehme ich an) verheimlichen.

peace

----------


## Boddenflitzer

hier noch ein Auszug aus der Surf (11/4)

"Wieviel Fremdgehen ist erlaubt?
Wenn Entwickler wie Phil McGain, die Racing-Titel anpeilen, um Millimeter
bei der Vorliekskurve feilschen, klingen drei Millimeter gerade so,
als knne man mit dem zustzlichen Tuch eine groe Tafelrunde
decken. Und wenn der Titel nach endlosen Wettfahrten dann tatschlich
im Fotofinish entschieden wird, versteht man die mikroskopische
Analyse. Zustzlich machen sich kleine Abweichungen im 12-Quadratmeter-
Racesegel deutlicher bemerkbar, als im Fnfer-Wavesegel.
Hobbysurfer, die im Shop ratlos vor dem Mastregal stehen, drfen also
beruhigt etwas grozgiger auswhlen, minimale Unterschiede wird
man kaum bemerken. Einige Kombinationen sind nach den Ergebnissen
unserer Messorgie allerdings weniger empfehlenswert: Whrend
Gaastra auf eine mglichst konstante Biegelinie, also geringe Unterschiede
zwischen Topp- und Bottom-Biegung setzt, tendieren die Masten
von Neil Pryde, North Sails und Arrows deutlich Richtung Constant Curve
 Flex Top. Die vorletzte Spalte unserer Tabelle (Flex) zeigt die Differenz
zwischen Topp- und Bottombiegung: Groe Werte (13 bis 16) signalisieren
ein strker flexendes Topp, kleine Werte werden von Masten
mit eher gleichmiger Biegeverteilung erzielt. Wer mit dem Mast eines
Fremdanbieters liebugelt, sollte also einen Blick auf die Biegecharakteristik
werfen, die Messwerte sollten mglichst nahe denen des
Erstausrsters liegen."

----------


## Cpt.Sternhagel

Die Tabelle habe ich mir auch aufgehoben. Interessant dabei ist, dass ein und derselbe Mast (z.B. North Viper 75 so unterschiedliche Biegekurven hat). Das hat fr mich einfach nur die Signalwirkung, dass das sooo wichtig nicht sein kann. Besttigt wurde dieser Verdacht durch den Anruf bei einem der Top 3 Segelhersteller mit eigener Mastlinie, wo ich Trimtips haben wollte, da ich den Verdacht hatte, dass irgendwas nicht zusammen passt.

Der Mitarbeiter sagte sinngem:

"AUF DEN MAST KOMMT ES NICHT SO AN. SELBST, WENN DU IHN NUR UM EINE VIERTEL UMDREHUNG DREHST, HAST DU SCHON WIEDER EINE VLLIG ANDERE BIEGEKURVE UND EINEN ANDEREN IMCS_WERT."


Weite Bescheid ;-) ?

----------


## greifswald

Mhhh, naja meine Erfahrung ist anders:

Ich bin lange mit einem Loop 25 im Gaastra Grind (oder Manic - ich verechsele das immer) gefahren und war nicht recht zufrieden mit dem Segel. Danach dann ein North 75 mit Drop-Shape. Direkt nach dem Aufriggen sah man, dass das Segel erheblich besser stand. Seitdem war es quasi mein Lieblingssegel - leider verstarb es krzlich :-(

Den Gun-Segeln ist es egal, ob ein Loop 25 oder der North Drop-Shape 75 drin steckt.  Es steht genauso und die Leistung ist bei beiden Masten o.k.

----------


## Boddenflitzer

> Die Tabelle habe ich mir auch aufgehoben. Interessant dabei ist, dass ein und derselbe Mast (z.B. North Viper 75 so unterschiedliche Biegekurven hat). Das hat fr mich einfach nur die Signalwirkung, dass das sooo wichtig nicht sein kann. Besttigt wurde dieser Verdacht durch den Anruf bei einem der Top 3 Segelhersteller mit eigener Mastlinie, wo ich Trimtips haben wollte, da ich den Verdacht hatte, dass irgendwas nicht zusammen passt.
> 
> Der Mitarbeiter sagte sinngem:
> 
> "AUF DEN MAST KOMMT ES NICHT SO AN. SELBST, WENN DU IHN NUR UM EINE VIERTEL UMDREHUNG DREHST, HAST DU SCHON WIEDER EINE VLLIG ANDERE BIEGEKURVE UND EINEN ANDEREN IMCS_WERT."
> 
> 
> Weite Bescheid ;-) ?



Meinste nicht der sagte dir blo, was du hren solltest ... weiste? ;-)
Aber das ist eine andere Geschichte. 

Und: Es ist ganz selbstverstndlich, dass (wie von mir oben beschrieben) JEDER Masttyp eine andere Biegekurve hat. Also ein Viper 460 sich nicht so biegt wie ein 400er! Irgendwie logisch oder. Der 400er kommt ins Wavesegel und der 460er z.B. ins Freeridesegel.
Denkst du wirklich, dass es so Wurst ist was man fr ein Mast ins Segel steckt??
Ich denke nicht.
Und nochmals, mit der IMCS Hrte hat der Segeltrimm schon gar nichts zu tun (alles im vernnftigen Mass natrlich).
Der Eine mag eher softer, der Andere hart und sportlich. 
Ich meine, kein Segel steht gut wenn man z.B. ein Segel mit Vorliek genau 430cm (Empfohlen 430er 21IMCS und SDM, aber RDM kompatibel) mit einem 460er sehr soften RDM (der in Wirkichkeit 22,9IMCS hat) statt dem empfohlen Orginalmast (der dann laut Messung 22,3 IMCS hat) in das Segel dank Variotop einschiebt.
30cm gucken dann mal so oben raus.... 1. Dann wird oben wieder ein wenig hrter. Na und  , Hrte hat nichts mit dem Topflex zu tun knnte man ja sagen, dann fhrt es sich halt wie 
ein Racesegel, aber so mag ich das ja bei meinen 100kg(ich bin immer noch bei einem Bsp.). Aber ich kann die genau sagen warum sich das Segel schlecht fhrt und es mit der erhofften Leistung nicht so ist. Denn 2. die Biegekurve ist so fern ab vom Optimum, dass man gleich auf ein 1980er Segel ohne Loose Leech umriggen knnte.
Nur ein extremes Bsp. ich wei, aber ich wolltst mal anschaulich machen.
Aber mir fllt grad noch eins ein: 460er RDMs gibsts ja, ja sogar 490er von Hot Sails.
RDMs sind ja so schon ganz beliebt geworden, aber wieso nicht bei den Freeridern.
Wr doch was, 7,5er und ein 460 RDM rein! .... Ahh, zu weich, aber ich bin zierlich und mags nich so direkt. Was? ach so! zu viel Twist, flatterndes Loose Leech. Verstehe! Naja dann halt den eben 490er von HSM, Segel hat ja immerhin ein Vorliek von 498cm ( Laut Mastempfehlung kann ich mir ja beim Orginalmast auch ein 490er nehmen). Ich sag dir dass wren wirklich zwei schlechte Kombis mit den RDMs. Weil
dein NP oder North etc., wird sich echt besch..eiden fahren, da der 490er (der 460er sowieso) so seine ganz ganz eigene Biegekurve hat ( ich wei so gar, dass der HSM 490 RDM unten extrem hart und unbiegsam ist, um das Segel, solange es dafr designet wurde, bei berpower  das Segel Druckpunktstabil zu belassen obwohl ein RDM drin steckt, und ganz ganz oben erst sehr "flexi" wird, damit ein optimales Twistverhalten gewhrleistet wird). Ein Hot Sails Segel was auf dieses Prinzip zugeschnitten ist, z.B. der Speeddemon oder das 9,0er Superfreak, wird super funktionieren, aber ein North X-Type 
wohl eher nicht so.

P.S.: Mit wem hast du da telefoniert. Ich glaub nicht das die Person wirklich Ahnung hatte.
"um eine Vierteldrehung".. alles Anders. Ja Klar, dann ist der Race, Slalom Worldcup eigentlich nur ein Mastroulette. Erzhl das mal einem Racer! 
(Es gibt natrlich spezielle Masten die an zwei Seiten extra dicker sind, um den Reflex-Wert zu erhhen, da wei man aber wie man es richtig in Segel  rein zuschieben hat)

Also nicht persnlich nehmen, aber so kann ichs ja nicht stehen lassen.

hang loose

----------


## Finnenkratzer

Moin,

also zum Thema Jan wollte ich noch sagen...
Ich finds nicht gut dass ihr so auf ihm rumhackt. Wir wissen ja jetzt alle dass er seine Stimme fr North erhebt. Aber andere Leute wie z.B Gnter Lorch tun dies auch immer wieder dann eben fr ihre Bretter oder was auch immer. Ich finde es nicht gut wenn so offensichtlich Werbung gemacht wird wie Jan in seinem thread "Freut euch...." . Dies gehrt meiner Ansicht nach in den "bezahlten Bereich der Redaktion". Aber das haben wir nicht zu entscheiden und es wurde auch genug diskutiert. 

Dennoch finde ich es wichtig und bin froh darber, dass Fachleute wie Jan oder Gnther auf alle Fragen zu "ihren" Produkten auch Auskunft geben. 
Es ist doch dann immer noch jedem selbst berlassen sich fr oder gegen ein Produkt zu entscheiden.

Zum Thema Biegekurve:
Mag sein dass die Segel der meisten Hersteller am besten mit eigenen Masten passen. Dennoch fahre ich eine Gun Booster mit einem Neilpryde-Mast. Ich habs auch schon mit dem Gun-Mast versucht und ich bin der Meinung es fhrt sich sogar mit dem Neilpryde besser (Progressiv Flex Curve statt Constant). Ebenfalls fahre ich ein North natural mit einem Gun-Mast. Geht auch.

Also ich glaube so lange wir hier von Amateur gesurfe reden ist das etwa so als ob man nen Ferrari entweder mit Goodyear oder mit Conti-Reifen fhrt. Man merkt den Unterschied nicht weil man den Ferrari nur zu 30% ausfhrt. Auch wenn der Ferrari fr einen bestimmten Reifen gemacht ist.
Wo ich das grad so schreibe find ich das ja schon witzig ein Auto zu produzieren fr einen bestimmten Reifen. Merkt ihr das? Bei Autos macht das keiner. Es wre bld. Aber bei Segeln reden wir stndig drber....  :Wink: 

Also finde ich mssen 80% der Surfer erst mal die Preis-Frage vorne anstellen. Minimum Mast Concept hin oder her.
Und wenn ich noch einen Mast habe, dann werd ich den auch benutzen egal was fr ein Segel.

Meiner Meinung nach ist das Minimum-mast Concept eh gescheitert, weil der Witz mehrerer Masten auch ist dass Du mehrere Riggs gleichzeitig aufbauen kannst, wenn sich der Wind mal nicht entscheiden kann. Was ja immer fter vorkommt.

Gru,
der die Finne kratzt

----------


## greenroom

Zu Jan: Es sollte schon erlaubt sein das jeder hier seine Meinung sagt und dafr nicht gleich dumm angelabert wird. Es kann doch durchaus sein das er einfach fr North fhrt und trotzdem seine ehrliche, von den eigenen Erfahrungen unterbaute Meinung sagt. 

Zu den Masten: Ich stand vor kurzem vor der gleichen Entscheidung: Tekkno oder North?
Dabei viel mir auf, dass die Tekkno Masten viel klobiger daher kommen als z.B. ein Platinum, der im oberen Teil wesentlich feiner gebaut ist. berhaupt ist der Mast, allein schon von der Optik, hochwertiger und schner. Das widerspricht in jedem Fall der These, dass die verschiedenen Hersteller nur ihre eigenen Logos auf die selben Masten kleben... nein! Stimmt nicht. 

Das soll aber nichts ber die Funktionalitt sagen, denn ich habe von Tekkno Masten eigentlich immer nur gutes gehrt. Und sie sind sau stabil... woran das liegen mag... lest weiter!

Man muss in jedem Fall bedenken, das sie fast 400g mehr wiegen: Tekkno geben z.B. den 430er mit 1800 Gramm an, sie wiegen aber in vielen Fllen fast zwei Kilo, whrend der North Platinum mit 1600 Gramm angegeben ist, aber nur 1560 Gramm auf die Wage bringt (zumindest meiner). 
Das Tekkno so groe Schwankungen nach oben hat nervt, finde ich.
Ich finde den Unterschied doch schon bedenkenswert.

Glcklicherweise konnte ich zwei fast neue Platinums (2006) sehr gnstig schieen, dadurch hatte sich meine Suche dann erledigt. Habe den Kauf nicht bereut, wirklich wunderschne Teile.

brigens habe ich mal ein Pryde Zone mit dem passenden Pryde Mast gefahren, allerdings nur 35 % Karbon. Das ging garnicht! Als ich dann auf Fiberspar umgestiegen bin funktionierte das gleiche Segel um Ecken besser! Naja, war aber auch ein 70% Carbon Mast.

Und nochmal zum Minimum Mast Koncept:
Eigentlich ist es Augenwischerei. Natrlich ist es toll, nur einen Mast benutzen zu mssen, z.B. einen 400er. Aber dabei muss auch bedacht werden, das z.B. ein 5.3er mit einem 430er Mast mehr Profil bildet und somit fr schwerere Surfer besser geeignet ist. Es gleitet mit 430er Mast besser an. 
Bei viel Wind macht das 5.3er dann mit einem 400er Mast besser auf (im Topp) und kann dann lnger gefahren werden. Die Masthrte verndert eben auch die Segeleigenschaften und so sind schwere Surfer eh nicht gut beraten, wenn sie nur einen 400er haben und den auch fr grere Segel nehmen. 
Bei leichten Surfen geht das Konzept allerdings auf, wobei auch die bei wenig Wind natrlich mit einem hrteren Mast bei gleichem Segel schneller rutschen.

----------

